# My Kokedama venture



## Antoni (1 Mar 2014)

Hi everyone,

for some time I have been planning to give the kokedamas a go, but never got the time to do it, until today....

Had some peat and tesco cat litter laying around, so I just needed some plants and moss for the kokedama. Went to B&Q this morning and got some Chamadorea (Parlour palm) and Ivy. Had some moss in the back yard and after half an hour messing with the mud  a bit of fishing line I came up with those two;




 

I used 2 different type of moss for them, so will see, which one behaves better  Just hope the plants will like my kokedama mix....


----------



## tim (1 Mar 2014)

Very nice, are you planning to hang them somewhere. I'm wanting to try a few of these in the garden once it warms up slightly


----------



## Antoni (1 Mar 2014)

Thanks mate! Definitely give them a try, it is a fun and unusual project with endless options and plant arrangements available - "The poor man bonsai" as the Japanese call it  
For now the plan is to keep those inside on a 60 cm long natural stone tile - will take an in situ shot tomorrow.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Mar 2014)

never heard of these before Antoni, very cool.  I now have a new spring project  thanks


----------



## Antoni (1 Mar 2014)

Thanks Iain! It would be great to see more of those in here  I think Amano's got the idea for wabi kusa balls from kokedama. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

